# '41 Excelsior



## dasberger (Dec 20, 2020)

Today I picked up what I believe to be a '41 Excelsior badged BA-97.  Bought it from a prop/set director who said he had it shipped from Cali for a film 25 years ago....  been in his basement ever since.  I believe maroon to be original color but darts/pins have been re-imagined at some point and there is over spray and blending evident.  Although not original I like the look of the paint.  Not sure if it came painted that way when he purchased or if it was painted for the film.  Non original basket and rack.  New departure front and rear hubs, AS seat post bolt.  Haven't had a chance to go over everything but all in all a pretty solid bike and should make a great rider.  

Serial # G21652


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Looks like a tall frame bike? how tall does the seat post measure? 20"? V/r Shawn


----------



## dasberger (Dec 20, 2020)

Bike is at my office but I'll measure when I get a chance.  I do believe it is 20".  Didn't they come in 18 and 20?


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 21, 2020)

16, 18 and 20...yeah, looks like a tall frame ...


----------



## dasberger (Dec 21, 2020)

Found out bike was used for the lead character in the "Neon Bible".  Story based in 1940's Rural Georgia.  Never seen the movie but pretty cool.  I'll try to get a screen grab of the bike in the film...









						The Neon Bible (1995) - IMDb
					

The Neon Bible: Directed by Terence Davies. With Jacob Tierney, Drake Bell, Gena Rowlands, Diana Scarwid. While on a train, a teenage boy thinks about his life and the flamboyant aunt whose friendship acted as an emotional shield from his troubled family. This film evokes the haunting quality of...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 23, 2020)

Tall frame(20") and a 'C' model.


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 1, 2021)

Neat bike and a history to boot!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 2, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Found out bike was used for the lead character in the "Neon Bible".  Story based in 1940's Rural Georgia.  Never seen the movie but pretty cool.  I'll try to get a screen grab of the bike in the film...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asking price?


----------



## dasberger (Jan 2, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Asking price?



??? NFS....  Well, everything is for sale but....


----------



## dasberger (Feb 10, 2021)

It was mentioned this was a "C" model but all the pics of C's I've found have a straight down tube.  Seems to me it's actually a BA-98... the 98 being for the 20".   Any thoughts?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Feb 10, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a tall frame bike? how tall does the seat post measure? 20"? V/r Shawn



I thought the same as soon as I saw it... also the curved bottom bar has something going on. Cool bike, cool story!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 10, 2021)

dasberger said:


> ??? NFS....  Well, everything is for sale but....



Yeah, but what's your price? Every one has their price. Supply and demand is a wonderfull thing. Happy trails! Razin.


----------



## dasberger (Feb 10, 2021)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> I thought the same as soon as I saw it... also the curved bottom bar has something going on. Cool bike, cool story!



Yeah it's 20"....  Bottom bar is ok for some reason it looks jacked from when I blew the pictures up.... especially the first pic!


----------



## dasberger (Feb 12, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yeah, but what's your price? Every one has their price. Supply and demand is a wonderfull thing. Happy trails! Razin.


----------



## dasberger (Feb 13, 2021)

Made some good progress on this one... Got it broken down and lost the rack, fenders and drop stand... and like 15lbs.  Cleaned and lubed BB, headset and bearings,  polished the chrome, cleaned the chain and gave the pedals a rust soak and lubed/rebuilt them and started working on restoring the seat.  

The pan is really crusty so I hit it with the wire brush and some rust reformer.  Will paint it tomorrow and hope to glue the foam and wrap the leather this week.  Got a nice smaller calf skin at Tandy for $20.  Looks like I may get a 3-4 seats out of it.  I didn't touch the wheels as I'm building a new set for it.  









Truss rods came out pretty nice





As did the pedals








Toasty saddle for sure








Hi-Tech spray booth





Looking better already





Building new hoops around these bad boys..  Broke them down, cleaned and lubed last week




Should be rolling soon...  Just in time for Spring!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nice cleanup! Looks like it’ll be a good rider


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 13, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Made some good progress on this one... Got it broken down and lost the rack, fenders and drop stand... and like 15lbs.  Cleaned and lubed BB, headset and bearings,  polished the chrome, cleaned the chain and gave the pedals a rust soak and lubed/rebuilt them and started working on restoring the seat.
> 
> The pan is really crusty so I hit it with the wire brush and some rust reformer.  Will paint it tomorrow and hope to glue the foam and wrap the leather this week.  Got a nice smaller calf skin at Tandy for $20.  Looks like I may get a 3-4 seats out of it.  I didn't touch the wheels as I'm building a new set for it.
> 
> ...



What are your plans for the rims? I have a post war Dx and am looking for a pair of skip tooth wheels. Thanks and good luck. Razin.


----------



## dasberger (Feb 14, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What are your plans for the rims? I have a post war Dx and am looking for a pair of skip tooth wheels. Thanks and good luck. Razin.



Everything that came off the bike will go into a box marked "41 Excelsior" and put in my warehouse...  not looking to sell any of the parts


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 15, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Everything that came off the bike will go into a box marked "41 Excelsior" and put in my warehouse...  not looking to sell any of the parts



Your loss. Thought you were looking to off load some parts to fund this project. But that's alright I'm looking for a Silver King any way.


----------



## dasberger (Feb 15, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Your loss. Thought you were looking to off load some parts to fund this project. But that's alright I'm looking for a Silver King any way.



As far as I can tell I posted this bike in the appropriate section...  you must have taken a wrong turn en route to the classifieds.









						White Schwinn skip tooth wheels | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 16, 2021)

dasberger said:


> As far as I can tell I posted this bike in the appropriate section...  you must have taken a wrong turn en route to the classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay bad man.


----------



## dasberger (Feb 16, 2021)

....And now back to our regularly scheduled programming. Making some good progress on the seat.

Had some random 1/8" foam laying around the office so I glued up 4 layers of it and got it glued to the freshly painted pan..






Then I contoured the foam with some light sanding





Ready for leather... just need some warmer weather...  Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 16, 2021)

dasberger said:


> ....And now back to our regularly scheduled programming. Making some good progress on the seat.
> 
> Had some random 1/8" foam laying around the office so I glued up 4 layers of it and got it glued to the freshly painted pan..
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's nice.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 16, 2021)

Awesome job! Looking forward to seeing more! Keep all the parts for the next one...


----------



## dasberger (Feb 17, 2021)

Got the seat finished up today... Not bad for a first attempt!


----------



## furyus (Feb 17, 2021)

Very nice job on the seat. Putting together a ‘41 of my own, in a little different direction, so I am enjoying watching your progress.

furyus


----------



## Drew (Feb 19, 2021)

I have a 41 (with cantilever frame) also, but in worse shape.  The seat turned out really well!  Inspired to try it myself...


----------



## dasberger (Feb 20, 2021)

Got everything adjusted and tightened up and got chain and pedals back on... Soon new hoops/tires, some repop grips to replace the petrified OG's...


----------



## dasberger (Mar 5, 2021)

Finally got the new hoops.  Velocity Cliffhangers laced to New Departure blackout hubs with black DT swiss spokes/nipples and cream brick treads.  I serviced the hubs but had the wheels built... I have a local builder who builds 4,000+ pair a year so I figured I'd let him knock 'em out.  Schwinn factory repop grips, seat restored and everything cleaned, polished and lubed... 

Took it out for a quick spin today and it rides great... really pumped to have this one rolling aqain


----------

